# Third belly



## smokingmymeat (Nov 10, 2012)

In the brine two and a half weeks(POPS). Decided to take skin off of this one.
In to the fridge for a day. Smoke em up tomorrow.

Happy smoking,
   Big AL. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello SMM,

Just came from the butcher shop in Hopkinsville, Ky about 3 hrs ago,

bought my 1st pork bellies (two matter of fact).

I choose to remove the skin, WOW not an easy job!!!  My bellies almost looked like the 50/50 pork fat I bought, LOL, close.

I vacuum sealed because don.t have time to prepare (brine) and smoke right now. Also. don't know if you should freeze!! Do you know?

Al


----------



## big casino (Nov 10, 2012)

yes you can freeze it and then cure and smoke it later


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 10, 2012)

thank you,

al


----------



## smokingmymeat (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like to think so, mine came frozen. Also, I brined mine and then skinned it. Can skin it after smoking it also.

Good luck with it. I don't think you'll eat store bought again.

Happy smoking,

   Big AL


----------



## java (Nov 10, 2012)

you will love the home made.

freezing the bellies wont hurt a thing.

if i skin my bellies, i usually do it after they are smoked, but before i slice it.

my slicer doesnt do well with the rind for some reason

ed


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 10, 2012)

Java,

Thanx for the tip

al


----------

